#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  - Uitspraken van onze geliefde profeet &amp; de sa7abah

## Modesty1

Ik zal hier insha'Allaah uitspraken plaatsen van onze profeet en de sa7abah. Iedereen heeft de toestemming om mee te plaatsen, insha'Allaah. 

Baraka Allahoe fiekoem


*Ali Ibn Abi Talib ( Radia Allahoe 3anhoe ) zei:

'' De relatie van geduld met Imaan, is zoals de relatie van het hoofd met het lichaam. Als het hoofd wordt afgehakt, is het lichaam nutteloos. Toen verhief hij zijn stem en zei: ' Zeker, degene die geen geduld heeft, bezit ook geen Imaan, en geduld is als een rijpaard dat nooit vermoeid raakt.''
 
Uit het boek: De Weg naar Geduld en Dankbaarheid, van: Ibn Al Qayyiem al Djawziyya ( Rahimahu Allaah )*__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Modesty1

*Ibn Umar verteld:* 

Toen de moslims naar Medina kwamen, verzamelden zij zich en probeerden ze de tijd van het gebed te kennen, maar niemand heeft hen geroepen. Op een dag bespraken ze dit zaak, en sommigen van hen zeiden: Gebruik zoiets als de bel van de christenen en sommigen van hen zeiden: Gebruik een hoorn zoals die van de joden. 
*Umar* ( Radia Allahoe 3anhoe ) zei: Waarom kan er niet iemand worden benoemd, die ( mensen ) moet oproepen tot het gebed?

De boodschappen van Allah ( Salla Allahoe 3alayhi wa salaam ) zei:
'' O, Bilal, Sta op en Roep ( de mensen ) tot het gebed''

*Muslim - Book 4 - Hadith n 735, vanuit het Engels vertaald door een zuster.*__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Modesty1

*Abu Hurairah vertelde:* De Booschapper van Allaah ( Salla Allahoe 3alayhi wa sallaam ) zei



''Wanneer de Mu'adhdhin oproept tot het gebed, rent Shaytaan heftig terug.''



*Muslim - Book 4 - Hadith 754*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## SlavinVanAllah

Masha ALlah! Baraka Allahu feeki. Up
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Rood_79

Overgeleverd door Aboe Hoerayrah, Radhia Allahoe 'anh: De Boodschapper van Allah, SallaLlaahoe 'alayhie wa Salaam heeft gezegd: "Het voedsel van twee personen is voldoende voor drie personen. En het voedsel van drie personen is voldoende voor vier personen. Al Boecharie en Moeslim.

----------

